# List your FAVORITE traditional bowyer!



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

okay here you go...

1. Ernie McKenzie (Sapphire Hawk Longbows)
2. Herb Meland (Pronghorn Longbows)
3. TJ Estermyer (this kid has some serious talent)...here is a link to the stuff he does from one of his earlier buildalongs. The kids was 16 when he did this one:

http://www.piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3562&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

stiknstring said:


> okay here you go...
> 
> 1. Ernie McKenzie (Sapphire Hawk Longbows)
> 2. Herb Meland (Pronghorn Longbows)
> ...


*WHOA!* That IS some serious talent for a 16 year old!


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

here is my list :

-Sid Border ( both of them ) 
-Bob Morrison 
-A&H archery


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Steve Hartley ,Voodoo Custom Longbows http://www.freewebs.com/jeffdorris/


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

trapperDave said:


> Steve Hartley ,Voodoo Custom Longbows http://www.freewebs.com/jeffdorris/


I've seen and heard about Voodoo for quite some time now and was always curious about how the Elk riser bows perform...


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Steve is a top notch kinda guy, and so are his bows. AND,,,they are a work of art IMO. when you get a voodoo, you get a true "one of a kind" bow that will stand up to anyones. Give Steve a call, he'll be glad to talk to ya! Be prepared to wait if ya get one, there a waitin list. I have NEVER heard a bad word about voodoo bow either!!


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I have to give kudos to Ernie at Sapphire Archery too!
I was lucky enough to get to shoot his traveling bow for a couple weeks. That thing was sweeeet and purty, and spit an arrow out!!

























it was a bit hard on my nock supply though


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

trapperdave said:


> i have to give kudos to ernie at sapphire archery too!
> I was lucky enough to get to shoot his traveling bow for a couple weeks. That thing was sweeeet and purty, and spit an arrow out!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I own a Sapphire Hawk. I would love to own another one too...You should have grabbed that traveler when you had the chance. The price was really really good. It is by far the smoothest bow I have ever shot. I am not good enough to split nocks at 20 yards yet, but its a classic case of being the indians fault, not the arrow's.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

1)Great Plains
2)Martin 
3) Seven Lakes


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

E with Sapphire for me. Building is done and is shipping me a new bow to be given away on the site. Can't wait to see it! Be in our 2010 giveaway lineup.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Jason Kendal
Fast Quite Quality at a great price!
Kanati


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Black Widow
Shafer Silvertip
Stotler


----------



## gergstein (Dec 9, 2009)

my choice is john jordan and he makes the jordan stalker he is out of st. paris ohio


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Norm Johnson (Blacktail Bows)

I'm hoping to receive my second Blacktail TD recurve today, but the mailman hasn't come yet.

http://www.blacktailbows.com/


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Jim Belcher
Vamp
Les Hollow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Dunno that I have a favorite. I really like alot of longbows, but mine are the only ones I can afford


----------



## psedude (Mar 28, 2007)

sarrels archery -- bob sarrels
chek mate bows


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I can only go with what I know.

Bill Griffen...Zona Custom Bows

I've got one sweet shootin longbow that came from his shop!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

kegan said:


> Dunno that I have a favorite. I really like alot of longbows, but mine are the only ones I can afford


You are the future, many of these others are my age or close to it. I am not going out on a limb when I say that you will be on top of many lists one day. Keep building.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

David Soza

Mike & Jason Fedora

Bob Morrison


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Eldermike said:


> You are the future, many of these others are my age or close to it. I am not going out on a limb when I say that you will be on top of many lists one day. Keep building.


Thank you, you have no idea how much that means to me. Been having a really rough day... thanks


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

There are so many really talanted bow makers now days. My choices are from personal customer service experiences. I know there are others with the same high standards but these I have dealt with.
1. Wes Wallace
2. Black Widow
They also make really good looking and shooting bows IMO


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

I've shot a bunch of custom makers' bows and production bows,but once I got ahold of a Schafer silvertip,I really don't want anything else.Thing shoots like a dream and is good looking to boot.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bob Morrison
Black Swan
Dale Dye


----------



## mousetail (Mar 10, 2006)

Check out the Buffalo Bow that Big Jim Babcock makes {Big Jims Bow Company},quickly becoming my favorite longbow.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve Turay-Northern mist longbows Bill Foreman-Great plains bows Dave Dywer-Dywer longbows


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

I make my own bows (selfbows), so I can't really say I have a favorite. But I think Craig Ekin's name of Howard Hill Archery belongs here.


----------



## mastin03 (Dec 21, 2009)

another vote for Dale Dye


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Despite Alanraw's worry, I think this is turning out to be one of the more civil threads


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

kegan said:


> Despite Alanraw's worry, I think this is turning out to be one of the more civil threads


Well hey, ya know, sometimes owners of certain models can get kinda...for lack of a better term, _snooty._ There was a guy I sold a Martin Hunter to a while back, totally new to traditional. And he asked me questions about which I liked best, etc. etc., and after a while he asked me about Black Widows. Now I've never shot a Widow, so of course, I declined to comment, but he mentioned that he had asked others about BW's and was given a "You don't know about _Black Widows?!?!?!?_" kind of attitude, and he said one guy told him "Well, when you're ready to shoot a _real man's_ bow and move away from the kiddie stuff, shoot a Widow." (quoting verbatim)

So if you're curious about my apprehension about this becoming a "mine is better than yours" type of debacle, Kegan...


----------



## EMSRotorhead (Sep 1, 2009)

My vote goes to:

Allan Boice (Liberty Longbows) Gold Beach Oregon

I haven't shot a ton of different longbows but he sure makes a beautiful bow that is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

alanraw said:


> So if you're curious about my apprehension about this becoming a "mine is better than yours" type of debacle, Kegan...


Oh no! I conpletely understood where you were coming from. I was just happy to see it wasn't going in that direction. It was a pleasent suprise


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmmm....where do I start. There are so many great ones out there.

Here are my favs.

Modern:

Border
Win Win
Black Widow
Acadian
Morrison
Centaur
Thunderhorn

Primitive:

David Brunetta
Japp Koppeldrayer 

Ray


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Widows -(I've owned more of them than others so I must like em best) Pretty bow that shoots as good as it looks. And Customer Service wish they were all as good as these guys!
Kanati - Jason builds some great bows and better bows than what he charges for them, I own or have owned 5 or 6 of them and will someday have him make me another or two or three. Looks and performance -- one word Sweet!
Black Swan - just really nice bows
Big Horn- love the old ones and shot one made by the new owner that was as nice as the old ones if not nicer(have to get one built pretty soon)
Voodoo's look great and shoot pretty darn good, not the fastest bow I ever shot by easy to shoot.
Border- to me they don't look that great but they shoot way better than they look!
Brown recluse-- well they are screaming fast!! take some getting use to but they shoot..

I could go on lol lots of bows I really like..Randy


----------



## 45-70cannon (Feb 10, 2004)

They all are talented and make great bows. My vote goes to Howarad Hill Archery and Craig Aiken and his staff.


----------



## bmacskennel (Nov 26, 2005)

Pittsley Predators are my choice.


----------



## IBOHUNT (Jan 29, 2003)

*Support my locals*

1. Ken Rohloff- Whippenstick bows, quick and smooth
2.- RER bows, beautiful wood and smooth shooters.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Rob Lee of Bob Lee Archery.


----------



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*a couple smaller outfits*

how about: tim duvall at Dryridge archery or scott at Timberhawk? The best i've owned was a Timberhawk


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

trapperDave said:


> Steve Hartley ,Voodoo Custom Longbows http://www.freewebs.com/jeffdorris/



the features of this board wont let me edit my original post. That is an old web address. The correct, up to date one is 
www.voodookustombows.com


----------



## dax51 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Montana Bows*

Dan Toelke makes a great Bow.

Check him out...
http://www.montanabows.com/


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you have never shot Bob Morrison Carbon Foam limbs.........the Man rules.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

1. Dave Windauer - Schafer Silvertip Recurves/Longbows.

I've owned and shot the rest.....and nothing comes close (IMO) to what Dave produces.

Here's the one I currently own.




























And the one I have on order....that'll be here in March....


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I have only owned a few, but have shot alot of different bows. I have to go with Bill and Tracy Dunn at Zipper bows.


----------



## tredbartafan#1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i would have to go with dave johnson as my favorite bowyer. although i dont know anything about him except i ended up with one of his bows and it is awesome. as for as my favorite bow to shoot,,,,, tomahwk woodland hunter..so sweet and spits out my barrell:shade: tapered arrows like watermelon seeds.


----------



## black adder (Mar 1, 2010)

*best bowyers i like*

Joe Sobalesky, 2 bows
Leon Stewart, 1 bow
robinson stykbow, 1 bow


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

1) Bob Morrison-Morrison Bows
2) The widow workers-Black Widow Bows
3) Kevin Termaat-RER Bows


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

Add Gerald Welch of Welchman's longbow Co. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoyt risers with Samick limbs,Martins recurves.
Jerry Hill and Howard Hill longbows.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JD Lund - WHisperstik bows... Quick, quiet did I say fast? Great craftmanship. 

Ernie - Sapphire Hawk - I don't own one yet.... BIG emphasis on yet! Just wish he made a 1 piece? Guess I need to email hornseeker and see? 

OL ADCOCK - Hands down the best bow ever made (IMHO). Just wish OL would start building some more and quit acting like a retired Navy guy! :wink:

I have my Whisperstiks... and love them.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

Abe Penner Cari-bow
Dan Toelke Montana bows


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

black adder said:


> Joe Sobalesky, 2 bows
> Leon Stewart, 1 bow
> robinson stykbow, 1 bow


Joe Sobalesky...hmm...curiouser and curiouser...got any pics of a Sobalesky bow? I wanna see!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Quinn Bows*

David Quinn...Quinn's Archery


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Border 
Kota
The only bows I have ever kept hold off & the Kota Nomad is my go to bow..


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Nathaneal Steele (BamaBows)
Chad Holm Holm-made Bows
Mike Mecredy Maddog Archery
Ed Neat
Steve Turay Northern Mist Longbows and there are many more!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

as of right now from what i own and have tried kegans bow is my favorite. just a great shooter and im real glad i decided to buy one from him. cant wait to see some of his future models

my new custom hybrid is in the process. freaking sweet looking bows and are suppose to be real shooters. talked to a guy who owns that and the bigjim buff and said they are pretty comparable in performace which sounds good to me since i havnt heard a negative yet of big jims bows


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Let not leave out Fred Ashbell, those are great bows also. 



Like the signature says:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

There are lots of talented bowyers, here are the three I like the best of the ones I have experience with, all recurves...

Norm Johnson - Blacktail bows
Dale Dye
John McCullough


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin TerMaat: RER bows. Merrill, WI. :thumbs_up


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Eldermike said:


> You are the future, many of these others are my age or close to it. I am not going out on a limb when I say that you will be on top of many lists one day. Keep building.


This old post was for Kegan and I do agree.

KEGAN; It might be inspiring to compare what you are doing now to what you were doing when this thread was started. Keep it up.:set1_applaud:

BTW you have now made it onto the list!!! Post # 58.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Dave Windauer, Lee Hoots, Ron Foley, Brent Rudolph...these are folks I have purchased bows from...there are too many great bowyers to even consider this.......



Lee


----------



## joshyounge (Nov 7, 2010)

Dwyer longbow all the way,sweet bows all the way around


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

1. Black Widow
2. Assenhiemer custom recurves
These are my 2 favorites


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border, The Sids are great to deal with and the bows hold many world records. They are also very open about where their designs are going and how they get the performance they do. Everything from 1 piece flatbows to ILF limbs, they pretty much so it all.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Jim Belcher , Craig Ekin , Alan Boyce , David Miller and Ken Beck ...

Heck I like anyone who makes a good bow !


----------



## destroyer 259 (Aug 31, 2010)

Leon Stewart


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Herb Meland
Wes Wallace
Norm Johnson
Mike Fedora
Assenheimer


----------



## akduce (Feb 14, 2009)

the two ive delt with Dale Dye and Frank San Marco


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I've spent a little more time with differant bows since my last post and thought I would update my list. I still enjoy my Zona but would like to add for an up and coming bowyer I have to say Kegan. I agree fully with what Eldermike had to say above. Kegan I look forward to reading more about you in the future.

Nate Steele also has a prominent place on my list. The BamaBows are just plain awesome.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I know I have already posted but from my recent experiences these guys go out of their way

1. Bill Dunn, Zipper Bows
2. Dan Toelke, Montama Bows
3. Bob Morrison, Morrison Archery
4. Jim Belcher, Sky Archery

Each of them produces a great product, delivers what you request, and stands by them when and if you have failure. I'm hoping to get a resolution to a recent problem, but the silence is not helping.


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't shot a lot of different bows. The ones that I kept and like alot are the Holm-Made Osprey,44# @28" and a Zipper recurve,43# @ 28"......DaveMP


----------



## tjdeerslayer37 (9 mo ago)

alanraw said:


> *WHOA!* That IS some serious talent for a 16 year old!


Hey thats me lol, bit older now


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Black Widow for recurves and St. Patrick Lake Longbow for…well….longbows. Yes I’m partial to Black and White Ebony.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Dan Toelke. Period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kegan McCabe, Jim Martin


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Kegan McCabe


Ditto.


----------



## ol' sheepherder (Jan 30, 2013)

Those Korean guys that make the Samick Sage


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Had a chance to share hunting camp with Eric, St. Patrick Lake bows. Shot his personal bow in camp. Never really had much experience with an ASL just a few shots here and there but never shot one that smooth and without hand shock. And arrows immediately hitting where I pointed them. I was impressed.

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Old thread but lots of the old comments were for Ernie McKenzie. I’m lucky to have a SapphireHawk of his. Probably 12 or so years old. Wish he still made them. Kirk Lavender is another with Bigfoot bows.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Randy Madden
Primal Tech bows

He is a craftsman, an artist and a Godly man. 

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfTheTexan (10 mo ago)

Toelke is my favorite.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Old thread but still fun to read the names. For 2022 I have to go with Dave Windauer with South Cox nipping at his heals. I have to say that the limbs on my Wolverine are exceptional. If South could do a checkering job on par with Dave, I would have a hard time picking a favorite bowyer.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

Jason Kendall, if you want a non nonsense bow that performs as good as anything else you are likely to shoot and a bow that is made rock solid, look no further. If you like spending big bucks and think your exotic bow costing twice as much is going to work better than a Kanati, prove it to me.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Nobody has to prove anything to anybody. It's a subjective question and subjective answers.
But life is to short to shoot an ugly bow so I'll pay extra to have both. Great shooting and a work of art.

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd rather shoot a bow than a work of art, functionality over hype


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

You say that as if it cannot be both. I'm sure I can kill animals with the brand bow you mentioned. I've killed deer and pigs with half a dozen different brand bows the last few years. From a Samick Sage to a Martin Mamba and several customs. Black Widows, Big Jims, Tall Times and the majority of the Primal Tech kills.
I'd put my Primal Techs up against any bow on the market. But that's what works for me. He customizes my grips and Taylor's the bow for my shooting. He just happens to build some of them with pretty laminates. My favorite PT is a dipped (Mossy Oak) glass laminate that compared to many bows is ugly. But it shoots so quiet and sweet. Shoots multiple spines easily when couples with the right point weights and has at least 30 dead pigs and deer on it.
And my kill count with them proves I'm not bluffing. l post a few of them here if you want to do the research. 
Of course I can kill with a Sage or most any bow. I know very well it's the indian not the bow. 
So don't try acting like a tough guy to prove your **** doesn't stink. Shoot what makes you happy and don't dis others choice. 

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kels73 (Aug 23, 2015)

I owned a mild R/D longbow by JD Berry. Very nice. Now I've got a Howard Hill Tembo on order from Craig Ekin. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

GCook said:


> You say that as if it cannot be both. I'm sure I can kill animals with the brand bow you mentioned. I've killed deer and pigs with half a dozen different brand bows the last few years. From a Samick Sage to a Martin Mamba and several customs. Black Widows, Big Jims, Tall Times and the majority of the Primal Tech kills.
> I'd put my Primal Techs up against any bow on the market. But that's what works for me. He customizes my grips and Taylor's the bow for my shooting. He just happens to build some of them with pretty laminates. My favorite PT is a dipped (Mossy Oak) glass laminate that compared to many bows is ugly. But it shoots so quiet and sweet. Shoots multiple spines easily when couples with the right point weights and has at least 30 dead pigs and deer on it.
> And my kill count with them proves I'm not bluffing. l post a few of them here if you want to do the research.
> Of course I can kill with a Sage or most any bow. I know very well it's the indian not the bow.
> ...


Just because someone disagrees with you, you feel the need to get your $hct up, Yes of course there are exceptions and a master shot like you can kill anything on 2 or 4 legs with a toothpick. My point was there is a faulty assumption that because a bow looks like it came from another planet doesn't mean squat.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

PrimitiveGreek said:


> Just because someone disagrees with you, you feel the need to get your $hct up, Yes of course there are exceptions and a master shot like you can kill anything on 2 or 4 legs with a toothpick. My point was there is a faulty assumption that because a bow looks like it came from another planet doesn't mean squat.


That sounds like an assumption you made. Most of us just like pretty bows, with zero delusion it will make you a better shot. Shoot what you like and we will also. By the way ugly bows don’t make you a better shot either.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

I have nothing against pretty bows, I just prefer to value a bows based on how it performs. The looks of the bow don't add up to success in the field. A number of friends in my hunting camp have been very happy with the results they have had with the Black Hunter longbow, they haven't seen any difference in performance in the field in comparison some of their other much higher priced bows. My point is and the classified ads prove it that we can be led to believe that a better looking bow or a bow that is more exotic is somehow better for us. If you shoot a pretty bow and you paid a high cost for it, that is your choice and I'm fine with it, I could care less what you choose todo and you have the god given freedom to do what you want with your cash. By the way I don't consider any of my bows ugly, their simplicity is a greater attraction for me.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow, it is an old thread. 

Mike Treadway 
Randy Madden
Kirk Lavendar


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

South Cox. Not only do all of his recurves and long bows have amazing performance, they are pure works of arts. Life is to short to shoot an ugly bow that doesn’t perform!


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

bowhuntercoop said:


> South Cox. Not only do all of his recurves and long bows have amazing performance, they are pure works of arts. Life is to short to shoot an ugly bow that doesn’t perform!


I like your modified version!

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaco Wessels @ Timberpoint Archery [overall best international LB]
Dan Toelke @ Toelke bows [best featherlight joy to carry in the woods + speed LB... plus Dan actually calls you. When I see the "406" number pop up, I'm immediately thinking "Uh-oh, Dan has a question about the Whip..." ]
Trent Wengerd @ Wengerd Archery [best grip on a recurve, great craftsmanship]
Gregg Coffey @ Javaman Archery [The Impala Series wins most under rated LB out there. My dark mistress.]
The Sids @ Border [Best innovation pushing the envelope and remarkable customer service]
Larry Hanify @ A&H [Best 3-pc LB]
Chris Cox @ Habu [Longest wait that might actually be worth it. Only hear rumors anymore, and seems Chris is rather eccentric, but I have one of his bows and wish I had two]

Jaco, Dan, the Sids and Larry all provide art + performance, outstanding customer service and just generally great guys. I've not worked with Trent or Gregg, but deeply appreciate their bows and have only heard good things about them. If anyone has heard from Chris Cox, you win the lottery.


----------

